# 8000 SQ house Poplar coffered ceiling primer.



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I am going to start a 8000SQF house full of Poplar wood coffered ceiling, The whole second floor walls is pre-prime poplar woods. I normally use cover stain oil primer but the Designer trying to convince the HO to use water base primer and semi gloss finish. I had a private meeting with the HO and explained the different between the oil primer and latex and I tried to convince him to use BM Advance satin finish, He was convince but the problem is his wife going with the Designer. 

If i was going to use water base primer what will be a good one to use?
Sorry for the long introductions. Some pictures of the inside.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Ugh, just looking at the raw crown in the first photo makes my neck and shoulders sore. The idea of having to sand that _in situ _after priming.... Too bad they didn't let you prime, sand, and first coat the stock on the bench. That's what gets called "working upside down", and it's an indication of p. poor planning by the GC.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Ugh, just looking at the raw crown in the first photo makes my neck and shoulders sore. The idea of having to sand that _in situ _after priming.... Too bad they didn't let you prime, sand, and first coat the stock on the bench. That's what gets called "working upside down", and it's an indication of p. poor planning by the GC.


I know Gough, the problem the HO and Designer keep changing their plan they decided the last minutes on non prime wood and the GC have a 8 to 10 workers non stop working on trims and coffered ceiling, I been working with him for so many years He's great on planning, At least they paying top dollars  You know how it goes HO's Designers keep going back and force. Thought the HO are wonderfull this is not the first time i do works for them.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe ask the designer if they would like to prime and sand after using a water based product. Designers are not the product specialists, painters are.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough!
Do you think BM Fresh Start 046 will be good for primer? Would i run to bleeding or any kind of problem?
Thanks, Dan


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> maybe ask the designer if they would like to prime and sand after using a water based product. Designers are not the product specialists, painters are.


Proalliance!
I know what you means, I think after giving them the update $$$ on the estimates they will change their minds maybe.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe get some poplar scraps and prime some with oil and some with water based and show the HO and decorator the difference in how much easier the oil based will sand. Not to mention the possibility of the grain raising and also tannin bleed weeks, even months after it's been painted. That is going to be a big enough job without having to worry about sanding water base, or fixing bleed through.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

I have good luck with Lenmar waterborne lacquer primer. It builds really good. Dries quickly , sands good and is in the low 20's. BM owns the company. For a semi gloss top coat ultra spec is good, advance does come in a Semi-gloss


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> maybe get some poplar scraps and prime some with oil and some with water based and show the HO and decorator the difference in how much easier the oil based will sand. Not to mention the possibility of the grain raising and also tannin bleed weeks, even months after it's been painted. That is going to be a big enough job without having to worry about sanding water base, or fixing bleed through.


I do have another meeting with the HO alone next week that will give me the chance to explain to them that I will not be responsible for the tannin bleed and all the other sh.t. coming their way.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Gough!
> Do you think BM Fresh Start 046 will be good for primer? Would i run to bleeding or any kind of problem?
> Thanks, Dan


For interior woodwork, I'm a big fan of BM Enamel Underbody, Fresh Start 217. With 046, I'm not sure about tannin bleed, but I'd be more concerned with grain raising.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

gabe said:


> I have good luck with Lenmar waterborne lacquer primer. It builds really good. Dries quickly , sands good and is in the low 20's. BM owns the company. For a semi gloss top coat ultra spec is good, advance does come in a Semi-gloss


I use their Finnish product never used their primer, does prevent tanning/bleeding?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> For interior woodwork, I'm a big fan of BM Enamel Underbody, Fresh Start 217. With 046, I'm not sure about tannin bleed, but I'd be more concerned with grain raising.


Thanks Gough, The only problem is they are leaning towards water base primer, hoping i can convince them.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Also, I'd be very wary of the "pre-primed" poplar walls. That's a bleed through waiting to happen. They have a tendency to thin the hell out of those millwork primers. The cheaper the better!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Also, I'd be very wary of the "pre-primed" poplar walls. That's a bleed through waiting to happen. They have a tendency to thin the hell out of those millwork primers. The cheaper the better!


We already talk about that and it's included in my bid to re-prime all woods.
Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't add anything anyone else has already offered up, except that looks like a very nice job for you. Please follow up with us with progress pictures.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

wje said:


> I can't add anything anyone else has already offered up, except that looks like a very nice job for you. Please follow up with us with progress pictures.


Thanks wje!
It's a very good job mid 40's so far. My guys are exited to do this one, they now it's going to be a big bonus for them as usual 
We did the trim works and the fence outside in the fall it was good too.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Dan we have used Kilz 2, 123 for latex primers. 123 will help a little better with bleeding better than kilz 2. Myself oil primer is the way to go. Any preprimed wood we always reprime.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Dan we have used Kilz 2, 123 for latex primers. 123 will help a little better with bleeding better than kilz 2. Myself oil primer is the way to go. Any preprimed wood we always reprime.


Thanks Dave!
I just spoke to the GC and he did talk to the HO and told him what will happen if he listen to the Designer and his wife, that they will regretted in the long run if i don't use oil primer. The GC told me the HO is sick and tired of the Designer running him over $250,000 over budget.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Thanks Dave!
> I just spoke to the GC and he did talk to the HO and told him what will happen if he listen to the Designer and his wife, that they will regretted in the long run if i don't use oil primer. The GC told me the HO is sick and tired of the Designer running him over $250,000 over budget.


I hope that's just for the painting!:thumbup:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> I hope that's just for the painting!:thumbup:


HAHA I wish:thumbsup:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

This is some pictures for the outside.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Dayum that's a nice looking shack!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey I was just thinking, California makes an alkyd emulsion water base stain killer you might try. I have it, but i'm in Ohio.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Proalliance coatings!
I will check it out, is it GoPrime?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It's actually just called stain killer primer, but they recently changed some product names so I'm not sure. just been carrying cali since July. the product number is 20701.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> It's actually just called stain killer primer, but they recently changed some product names so I'm not sure. just been carrying cali since July. the product number is 20701.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

you can pull a spec sheet off of their website. Go to products-specialty products-and oddly enough specialty products again and it should be the first one.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

If they decide on the primer then they can be responsible for any bleeding if they don't want to listen to the pro. If you do go water based, 046 is good, plan on 2 coats and overnight drying for each coat.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

The waterborne Lenmar primer does a decent job in preventing bleed through. 
On comment on outside, little to no overhangs will cause some issues down the road.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Advance primer ? Hybrid undercoater of some type.Locks in stains and sands up nice. Dry time maybe a bit of a concern,not by much though. Solves problems for me

Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

WB surfacer or SW millwork primer.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

straight_lines said:


> WB surfacer or SW millwork primer.


Thanks straight_lines!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice looking house.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Nice looking house.


cdpainting!
That's in Hingham MA. Been doing a lot of works there for the past few years same GC.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa, you strike me as someone who's genuinely interested in providing top quality results. While a lot of good suggestions have been made regarding some of the best alternative products, IMHO, I wouldn't use this job as a testing ground for anything new.

You've made it this far most likely because of the quality work you do, so I'd suggest you focus your efforts on conveying why your methods and products are the best... If you're the painter who'll be doing the work. 

It's a big red flag for me when I begin a project by having someone tell me I can't use specific products, (especially when I know I could achieve my best finish with those products).

Keep us posted. Interested to know what comes of this. Good luck.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Another case of a designer stepping outside their area of expertise. :yes:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Advance primer does not stop bleed and finishes up very soft. You guys on north shore get all the good ones. Nice job good luck.. No builders down this way like that it's all low ad blow no matter what the job.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> PremierPaintingMa, you strike me as someone who's genuinely interested in providing top quality results. While a lot of good suggestions have been made regarding some of the best alternative products, IMHO, I wouldn't use this job as a testing ground for anything new.
> 
> You've made it this far most likely because of the quality work you do, so I'd suggest you focus your efforts on conveying why your methods and products are the best... If you're the painter who'll be doing the work.
> 
> ...


stelzerpaintinginc! I am grateful to your advise.
I always do my best to provide the best quality Materials and works to all my clients.
To be honest to be honest with you I was a bit disturb with the designer that suggested to the HO's not oil primer it created some kind of hysteria to the HO's wife. That said, I never gave up on using oil primer on this job, as I told the GC to set a meeting with the HO alone to explain to what kind of problem may come up with WB primer such as tanning/bleeding. I get a call today from the GC and I am set to go with the job the way I normally proceed.
Thanks Dan.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Advance primer does not stop bleed and finishes up very soft. You guys on north shore get all the good ones. Nice job good luck.. No builders down this way like that it's all low ad blow no matter what the job.


thinkpainting/nick! Sorry to hear that, I been doing works for two GC's for a long time now 8+ years, never a problem, you will see the same crews from electricians to painters year after year all they wants is good quality and no headache, Best of all they make HO's pay me direct under the GC supervisions most of their customers they become my customers.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I liked the idea of creating test samples, but mostly for your own info. I would hate to test a new product or system on a job that big. 
I liked all the suggestions. I'm gonna ask my BM rep to get me some of that Lenmar primer. 
I've had good results with Smart Prime aka Zinsser 123 plus for spray primer. I've used Advance primer only in limited applications but with overnight dry sanded nice. 
046 we use for a lot of applications but prefer the Smart Prime when shooting trim with WB.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

If the designer wants waterborne because of a VOC concern there are lacquer primers that fit that bill and will perform as an enamel underbody.


----------



## nickfish (Nov 29, 2014)

Just be happy that they want you to paint it. I just finished a job with poplar everywhere and i had to stain most of it. Plus they didn't want any of the "green" to show through. Has anyone else stained poplar? i would like to see how it turned out if anyone has some pics.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Regardless of what the people selling you the wood say, poplar never was and never will be a stain grade wood. In furniture and high end cabinet work it is a secondary wood, ie wood used in the hidden structure of the product. Drawer sides and backs and such. Can it be stained? Yes it can. Is there high possibility it will look like chit? Yes there is. But, because it is so much cheaper, through the years the lumber yards and builders have gotten into cahoots and started using it to be stained. Nowadays, most lumber yards consider whether there is finger jointing or gluing on the trim to be the defining the characteristic that determines if it stain grade or not. As far as I am concerned, after 30 years of stain matching, poplar is crap. I refuse to do a match on it. There will always be a complaint.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

nickfish said:


> Just be happy that they want you to paint it. I just finished a job with poplar everywhere and i had to stain most of it. Plus they didn't want any of the "green" to show through. Has anyone else stained poplar? i would like to see how it turned out if anyone has some pics.


We've had to stain a house full of poplar trim, and you're right, it is a pain. We have to use a shellac washcoat for stain control, and often some red glaze to kill the green. 

Another lesson we learned: there are several difference "poplars" used in the lumber trade. One is Populus or aspen and the other is Liiriodendron, tulip poplar or tulip tree. The former is the one with a tendency to have green streaks or a greenish cast overall, the latter is the one that blotches like crazy.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the Ben Moore 046 primer, but it's not the best for sanding as has probably been mentioned.

I'd like to mention BM Advance Primer (was brought up once before in the thread) as a good compromise. It's a "waterborne alkyd" so it might keep your HO from freaking out, and it still dries pretty hard and is sandable. It's only 44 grams/liter of VOCs, much lower than comparable true oil-based.

Full disclosure: I am a Benjamin Moore paint dealer, but I don't stand to profit from you buying these products- it's just what I know and have had customers have good luck with.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The Advance is similar to the stain killer I recommended from Cali.

full disclosure, I am a Califormia dealer, but I am in the Ohio boon docks so I don't stand to profit from what I say here either.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I want to thanks everyone for trying to help!
I just had a big meeting with the HO's and the GC all went very well, the designers are going to stay out of my picture.
I explained everything in detail to the HO and the GC We agree to go with BM Enamel Underbody Primer (217) and BM Advance for the entire trims and doors, the only think is left decide on is the sheen the Designers wanted gloss finish on all woods and wall panels, I had to explain that is going to be to much sheen and it will show any little imperfection specially on the poplar walls, I suggested Satin finish to mach the kitchen cabinets, they almost convince but need few extra days specially went I told that gloss is going to cost them more.I get the green light for the price as long It don't go over 50Gs.
I was very pleased with the HO's they are very humble and kind.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad it's working out for you. Good luck on the job!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great to hear Premier! Sounds like a great job and a great paint system. Kinda the best of both worlds. That 217 is great stuff as is the Advance. Good luck on the push for satin. My move as well.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I want to thanks everyone for trying to help!
> I just had a big meeting with the HO's and the GC all went very well, the designers are going to stay out of my picture.
> I explained everything in detail to the HO and the GC We agree to go with BM Enamel Underbody Primer (217) and BM Advance for the entire trims and doors, the only think is left decide on is the sheen the Designers wanted gloss finish on all woods and wall panels, I had to explain that is going to be to much sheen and it will show any little imperfection specially on the poplar walls, I suggested Satin finish to mach the kitchen cabinets, they almost convince but need few extra days specially went I told that gloss is going to cost them more.I get the green light for the price as long It don't go over 50Gs.
> I was very pleased with the HO's they are very humble and kind.


If I recall correctly, the standard PT consulting fee is 10% if that's OK.

Seriously, glad it worked out.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> If I recall correctly, the standard PT consulting fee is 10% if that's OK.
> 
> Seriously, glad it worked out.


Can you draw the contract


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Can you draw the contract


:thumbup: I'll just use the one that's been floating around here lately: "payment due upon completion." We'll be there when you're loading out, so have those checks ready.:whistling2:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> :thumbup: I'll just use the one that's been floating around here lately: "payment due upon completion." We'll be there when you're loading out, so have those checks ready.:whistling2:


HAHA!
Please don't let Joe from painterUnite collect the checks, We will end up in a court battle.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

The fun begins!
We prep for 2 days and today we started the priming BM oil primer 217 on all wood and fresh start 046 on wall and ceiling. Here is some pictures before and after spraying.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Here is the priming pictures.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice, that primer will be ready to sand out nicely on Monday. Good job!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

what did you use for putty?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> what did you use for putty?


I used Elmer's.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good Dan!


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks so much better already.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Thanks you guys!


 Are your guys commuting via sled-dogs or snowmobiles?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Snowshoeing


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Are your guys commuting via sled-dogs or snowmobiles?


During one of our snowy years during the last boom, a bunch of houses were being built up on the mountain. Every morning, we 'd see a line of 4WD pickups stopped by the turnoff while all the guys "chained up" for the morning commute.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> During one of our snowy years during the last boom, a bunch of houses were being built up on the mountain. Every morning, we 'd see a line of 4WD pickups stopped by the turnoff while all the guys "chained up" for the morning commute.


 yeah, I can't imaging what that is like. Seattle traffic comes to an absolute standstill with an inch or two of real snow. This year has been amazing though, it's like May in February.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

It just start to snow now. I send my guys home.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see this thing progress! Looks awesome just after priming!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks wje.
I'll keep posting pictures.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> thinkpainting/nick! Sorry to hear that, I been doing works for two GC's for a long time now 8+ years, never a problem, you will see the same crews from electricians to painters year after year all they wants is good quality and no headache, Best of all they make HO's pay me direct under the GC supervisions most of their customers they become my customers.


Trust me it doesn't happen often finding a good GC. I had some I worked for 20 plus years but that was then. Looks like you do nice work :thumbsup: HAve a good buddy who does allot work up your way he's a finish carpenter very good one. God luck with this project.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Trust me it doesn't happen often finding a good GC. I had some I worked for 20 plus years but that was then. Looks like you do nice work :thumbsup: HAve a good buddy who does allot work up your way he's a finish carpenter very good one. God luck with this project.


I guess i'm lucky Bas.... 
No really, I have to trust my instinct if I don't feel good about a GC's or HO's I'll not take the job, I don't need the aggravation.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Urk, just started snowing here. I have a flight to Orlando to catch! Gotta get out of the cold for a week (even if it is on business).


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Here is the priming pictures.


Looks awesome! One question though. Why didn't you just use the super awesomest Behrs paint? I thought it was the bestest paint there was!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> Looks awesome! One question though. Why didn't you just use the super awesomest Behrs paint? I thought it was the bestest paint there was!


Who said didn't cross my mind I will leave it for the next big job
I don't even like the idea of going to Home Depot.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

First coat of Advance Satin was sprayed with Graco 395 FinishPro II with flat tip 410.


----------



## JoeAntilla (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks awesome! That pump is a perfect setup for what you're doing. Where are all the "hose hits" on the woodwork like I usually have😀. Do you have any ventilation when you spray that much Advance? Usually I bring some fans in to get some air moving to help get rid of all the moisture in the air and to hurry up the dry time so I can spray a second coat sameday.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks JoeAntilla!
I do have a ventilation system, normally when I am spraying vertical I crank the heat up as much as I can specially with Advance.
I don't do two coats of Advance in one day if I don't have to I like to let it dry than do light sanding before the second coat.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

We did the second coat today. Will post pictures later


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

We moved to the second floor, priming all day with fresh start 046 on plaster walls and BM 217 oil on all coffers and trims. Pictures before and after priming.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

After priming. Hope you like it


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Gough for recommending the BM 217 great choice.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad that's working for ya!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Panorama pictures.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

More pictures.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> First coat of Advance Satin was sprayed with Graco 395 FinishPro II with flat tip 410.


That looks nice!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking down that hall, makes me wonder about the other trades finishing out. I'd be tempted to post an armed guard when the flooring guys come in.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I just had a talk with GC and he promised me all I have to touch up maybe the baseboards anything else will be extra. All the hard wood floors are pre-finished. Lets hope for the best or I will send one of my crazy guy :gun_bandana:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

*Advance kitchen ceiling.*

First coat BM Advance kitchen ceiling and living room.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> First coat BM Advance kitchen ceiling and living room.


Like glass brother. That's a thing of beauty. Very very well done


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, I heard about the glossy ceilings coming into style but I hadn't seen a great looking one like this yet. Thanks for the pics! That looks gorgeous.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Latex primers are way better at not burning when you have to sand after prime coat. Poplar does not contain tannins.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

*final work!*

Product used BM Aura, Advance Satin.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

More pictures.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

We did a lot of custom cabinets finish in this job.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Outstanding!
I remember when you started this one. Did you use an AAA for the woodwork?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> Outstanding!
> I remember when you started this one. Did you use an AAA for the woodwork?


Thanks PRC, yes I did two of them. I been using the AAA almost every day lately, doing a lot of cabinets. Worth every penny.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Thanks PRC, yes I did two of them.


What rigs?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> What rigs?


Grago FinishPro II 395 and the older one FinishPro 395.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Awesome work!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

What, no bidet?










Beautiful work.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> What, no bidet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha good one fauxlynn, she hired a personal trainer.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Absolutely the cat's pajamas! You do Premier work, PremierPaintingMa.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> Absolutely the cat's pajamas! You do Premier work, PremierPaintingMa.


Thanks for the kind words SemiproJohn.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice Dave !!! BEAUTIFUL !!!

So you've been camped out on the south shore all summer, too bad :no:

I hope you get through the split before 6:00 AM :yes:

If I'm going south after 6:00, I find I have to get off at 138 south and back road it to Union St.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Nice Dave !!! BEAUTIFUL !!!
> 
> So you've been camped out on the south shore all summer, too bad :no:
> 
> ...


I am Dan not Dave :whistling2:
I been all over the place this summer, Dover, Newton, westwood and 60% of my works is in Hingham and Cohasset.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I am Dan not Dave :whistling2:
> I been all over the place this summer, Dover, Newton, westwood and 60% of my works is in Hingham and Cohasset.


OOOOPs, SORRY. I KNOW, I've been responding to CD too much and my fingers just kept going by habit.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> We did a lot of custom cabinets finish in this job.


Like that stairway great work :thumbsup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

nice work! personally i would like to see a little bit more color but that's just my opinion. Of course having the walls and trim so light will highlight the furniture and fixtures very well though.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great great stuff


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Haha good one fauxlynn, she hired a personal trainer.


Soooooo, the personal trainer does exactly what in place of a bidet? I 'm so confused....


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> Soooooo, the personal trainer does exactly what in place of a bidet? I 'm so confused....


Uh, wipes, obviously :whistling2::jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I let you have that one. ^^^^^^^


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words.


----------

